# can install but cannot start gdm or kde



## ozgta (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to FreeBSD although I have been using Ubuntu and Debian for a couple of years now so I'm reasonable ok with problem solving and command line.

Thing is I cannot start gdm or kde. 
I researched, read BSD manuals and check on the forums followed all advice and suggestions and still get nowhere.

For gdm I have edited /etc/rc.conf to include; gdm_enable="YES" hald_enable="YES" dbus_enable="YES"
On reboot I login as root and #startx and get 'command not found'
# % echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc gets 'Too many arguements'

I tried kde and # % echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc
gets 'Too many arguements'

When I follow too many suggestions I get....well I forget something like 'enter full pathname of shell for /bin/sh'
and this generally means I end up reinstalling the operating system and starting again, something I've done about four times now. 
From past experience I know these things are usually something obvious that has been overlooked but this time I cannot find it.

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## ozgta (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, ignore this thread for a while, reading has shown me that I should not be doing these things as root. I'll go play again.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2010)

ozgta said:
			
		

> On reboot I login as root and #startx and get 'command not found'


Xorg isn't installed. Install x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal



> # % echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc gets 'Too many arguements'


Lose the %, it's not part of the command.


----------



## ozgta (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks SirDice I'll follow that through and respond soon.


----------



## ozgta (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, all is now good.
After a few attempts gdm remained problematic so I retried with kde and it's fine.
All was made easier when I removed the video card...duh!


----------

